# Eaton M90 Short Snout



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey all,

I recently aquired an Eaton M90 Supercharger from a Ford Thunderbird Supercoupe and it has a really long snout on it. To mount into my Syncro to replace my G60, I'm going to need a much shorter snout. Does anyone know where I can get a shorter snout for this Eaton or can anyone tell me what car came with the short snout M90's? I've seen pictures of them, but haven't seen/read what car the come off of.

Thanks.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

A thought might be to contact Jackson Racing.
They used to use an M45 and M62 with their kits.
I had a M45 blown Roush Focus.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

www.magnusonproducts.com

www.thehighspeedlab.com


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

magnuson wont be much help unless its an MP or newer generation. Their catalog lists replacement drives for the earlier gens, but they no longer support/carry them. Youll prolly need to locate an oem unit if you want to stick w/the m90.

If you want to move up to the newer MP90 in which you can still get custom drive lengths from magnuson I have a brand new one that Ill sell for a fraction of list price.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

Heres the my MP or "4th" gen, you most likely have a 3rd gen in which magnuson wont have any custom lengths for. You still can get custom lengths for the 4th gen tho. $400 shipped

You can tell if its a 4th gen by the stamping of "MP" on the outlet

















If you dont want to go the 4 gen route you gonna have to find an oem unit w/the drive length you want, heres something to check into: http://www.capa.com.au/eaton.htm looks like Jags use a super short snout.


----------



## M90SyncroRallyeGolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Once I saw an MP90 fitted in the passat G60 outlet donw ! 

He had remonved OEM fan for 2 Spal fan... He had even kept the AC ... 

If MP90 fits yours will fit .. 

More over this positon will make it easier for bracket building.... 

PS : sorry for not answering your MP but I'm quite busy these day ... But I'll do


----------

